# Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu? Update: Likely to be traded to PHX



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently on Colin Cowherd's radio show this morning, rumors were floating that the Lakers were trying to get Turkoglu in a trade. Thoughts on this if it's true?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

:lol:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

I heard a combo of Walton and Sasha is what was rumored. That would make this team ridiculously loaded.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

this has gotta be a joke...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

Doesn't he have a terrible contract? I'm not sure but I thought he signed a 4-5 year deal for $10 mill plus. Obviously, I'd like him for a year or two. I just wish Sasha would get his head out of his ass. He could be so useful to this team as a shooter and defender. Plus, he plays a position where we have no depth.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

Turkey Glue for Kobe straight up. DO IT.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*



Pinball said:


> Doesn't he have a terrible contract? I'm not sure but I thought he signed a 4-5 year deal for $10 mill plus. Obviously, I'd like him for a year or two. I just wish Sasha would get his head out of his ass. He could be so useful to this team as a shooter and defender. Plus, he plays a position where we have no depth.


He's getting payed a little over $9M this year.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

He's got another 5 years left on his contract. I don't know. I'm kinda liking this because it's basically Sasha for Hedo. Luke Walton is giving us **** and he's still got 3 years left on his contract. Hedo gives us a solid bench player and shooter off the bench.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

I would love that. Having Odom and Turk off the bench would be awesome.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*



Laker Freak said:


> I heard a combo of Walton and Sasha is what was rumored. That would make this team ridiculously loaded.


That would be absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

I'd be surprised if Luke gets traded.

Not sure about Hedo. I just hope the management doesn't get into star power game. Lakers have to keep the team balance.


----------



## Scatter (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

ooo wee that would make our dept sick... if we get Hedo? i say bring on miami and their "super team" well see what happens once their "bench" gets in their... Bring us turkoglu


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8_3JbyjfO0



> The benching came in the wake of reports that Turkoglu was out in Toronto's trendy Yorkville district after the Raptors' crushing loss to the Denver Nuggets on Friday night, a game he didn't play because of a stomach virus that caused him to leave at halftime of the Raptors loss' to the Utah Jazz last Wednesday.
> 
> When pressed, Raptors president Bryan Colangelo said that word of Turkoglu's night out had reached the team — apparently fans had spotted him and sent e-mails to team officials and some media — and the matter had been dealt with "internally," the implication being that the Turkish small forward had been fined.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Hedo-Turkoglu-just-wants-to-party?urn=nba,230813

We want this and his crap contract....on top of that he is always a Sac Queen to me


----------



## Scatter (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

playing for the lakers is quite different then playing for the toronto raptors... With phil Coaching the team i dont see shinanigans like this happening.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

Artest and Kobe would bash his skull in.


----------



## brown shay (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

I heard this rumor also. This would be a great trade if the lakers could pull this off. We would have two bench guys that can put up 20 points easily on a given night.


----------



## Scatter (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

With a line up of 
Bynum/ Gasol
Gasol/ Odom
Artest/ Turkoglu
Bryant/ shannon Brown
Fisher / blake

Honestly i dont know if anyone could beat us.. thats a legit 10 players that could play basketball and will all have a important roll on this team.. I think the lakers need to make this move so we could quiet all this rant about the heat...the heats 3 players will not be enough for the team have built in LA.. we are the defending champions and until some one takes our crown.. we will be defending champions.. Adding turkoglue will only be a plus and will only add to the greatly built championship team that we already have.. and besides.. could we honestly just hand the easter conference championship to the heat already? i mean i dont think the magic could beat them because i dont believe in Vince any more.. But Boston? those guys are still gonna be playing solid ball.. and they replaced Rasheed with Jermaine Oneal / Oneal could still rebound and play defense and he still could be a decent back to the basker center.. and there are rumors of Shaq joining the Hawks.. maybe that could move the hawks to the next level around all those wings that could score and put shaq next to al horford and josh smith.. hey you never know.. im just saying lets not just hand the heat the easter conference championship before they even fully assemble their "super team"


----------



## brown shay (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*



Scatter said:


> With a line up of
> Bynum/ Gasol
> Gasol/ Odom
> Artest/ Turkoglu
> ...



real quick on what you said about orlando.... until the heat get a solid center they aren't going to be able to stop guys like dwight... and pau/bynum/odom... so really we will have to see what type of players riley can get... i don't see any solid defensive bigs that they can get to stop our front court


----------



## Scatter (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

i know bro... but the only reason i was saying that about orlando because if shaq does go to atlanta i think atlanta will beat orlando.. and i dont think could get passed Boston right now either..


----------



## brown shay (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*



Scatter said:


> i know bro... but the only reason i was saying that about orlando because if shaq does go to atlanta i think atlanta will beat orlando.. and i dont think could get passed Boston right now either..


yeah that JO signing was great...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

Phil likes "big" lineups, I am sure he would use Hedo at PG a lot...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*



Babir said:


> Phil likes "big" lineups, I am sure he would use Hedo at PG a lot...


yep, and try to post him up against other smaller players.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

Let's review... as I speak we have (1) point guard, (1) center, and (1) PF who can play center. And a team full of forwards. 

How do we answer this ? Sign a vastly overpaid Forward to play ten mins a night ?? 

No, we are not the Knicks !!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

At this point, I'll be happy if we bring back Derek Fisher and sign Eddie House for the rest of that MLE.

We need another shooter on this team and if Shannon goes, House would be a nice addition.

Hopefully those Summer League debuts by Ebanks and Caracter weren't flukes. It'd be great if we could have a couple rookie contributors (a la DeJuan Blair for SAS last year).


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*

Hedo would certainly be a vast improvement over Luke Walton. However, Eddie House would be my choice...since we are lacking depth at guard, and Sasha is not bringing it.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*



LA68 said:


> Let's review... as I speak we have (1) point guard, (1) center, and (1) PF who can play center. And a team full of forwards.
> 
> How do we answer this ? Sign a vastly overpaid Forward to play ten mins a night ??
> 
> No, we are not the Knicks !!


versatilty man. What u need a pg for Kobe got the ball most of the time anyway. Nobody can guard Rondo, Williams, Nash, Paul anyway


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*



LA68 said:


> Let's review... as I speak we have (1) point guard, (1) center, and (1) PF who can play center. And a team full of forwards.
> 
> How do we answer this ? Sign a vastly overpaid Forward to play ten mins a night ??
> 
> No, we are not the Knicks !!


Difference is Hedo can play essentially 1-4 depending on the opponent and like Odom, that creates matchup nightmares. Now put them on the floor at the same time, and there isn't a bench in the league that is equipped to handle that. Plus if you ask me, I'd rather be stuck with Hedo and his terrible contract assuming he is helping us vs Walton's terrible contract considering he doesn't do jack **** except cause me heart-burn. Plus, he could be a very nice trade asset in two-three years for another piece to our puzzle.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*



Cris said:


> Difference is Hedo can play essentially 1-4 depending on the opponent and like Odom, that creates matchup nightmares. Now put them on the floor at the same time, and there isn't a bench in the league that is equipped to handle that. Plus if you ask me, I'd rather be stuck with Hedo and his terrible contract assuming he is helping us vs Walton's terrible contract considering he doesn't do jack **** except cause me heart-burn. Plus, he could be a very nice trade asset in two-three years for another piece to our puzzle.


Exactly! Its basically a bad contract that can be productive for a bad contract that doesn't do jack **** + Sasha. I say do it. We can pick up Eddie House to do what Sasha does.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Exactly! Its basically a bad contract that can be productive for a bad contract that doesn't do jack **** + Sasha. I say do it. We can pick up Eddie House to do what Sasha does.


Luke is a lucky guy. He gets paid $5 million a year, never plays, and the fans adore him. He's like the 3rd or 4th most popular guy on the team. In other cities fans would throw bottles at him.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Artest and Kobe would bash his skull in.


Maybe Kobe. Artest would be out there with him in his pimp hat ordering bottles on henny. In fact, Ronnie would be the one to extend the invitation.


----------



## nivy (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> At this point, I'll be happy if we bring back Derek Fisher and sign Eddie House for the rest of that MLE.
> 
> We need another shooter on this team and if Shannon goes, House would be a nice addition.
> 
> Hopefully those Summer League debuts by Ebanks and Caracter weren't flukes. It'd be great if we could have a couple rookie contributors (a la DeJuan Blair for SAS last year).


This would be one of the best scenarios. You know we can probably get Sasha back from Toronto. We can do one of those wink-wink deals that Cleveland did and let them buy out Sasha and we wait 30 days and make up the rest with the vet minimum. This is the off season war and we must use all of the weapons at our disposal.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*



Cris said:


> I would love that. Having Odom and Turk off the bench would be awesome.


In regards to Turkoglu, though...HELL YEAH, I would trade Luke and Sasha for Turk. Turk's no defensive powerhouse, but he'd be perfect for the triangle in our second unit.

Fisher...Blake
Kobe
Artest...Turkoglu
Pau...Odom
Bynum

Blake, Turk and LO gives us the best bench in the league. Toronto saves about $30m long-term by making the deal, and I doubt anyone else takes on Turkoglu because of his contract.

We're a big-spending team and this pretty much takes care of our entire rotation for the next 3-4 years. The only issue we'd have would be eventually finding a backup point behind Blake. I'd make the move. It adds another guy who can nail an open three, hit a clutch shot and be a threat to score 15 every night.

In fact, this move would save us about $1m in luxury taxes for next season. When you consider that Luke will be making about $6m per in 2011-2012 and 2012-2013, and then we'll be using our MLE next offseason to find a backup 2/3, spending $10m per year on Turkoglu instead seems like a smart thing to do. 

Would you rather give $10m per year to Luke, Sasha (for 1yr) and a mystery player or just give it to Turkoglu? I'll give it to Hedo and smile all the way to a three-peat.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Trying To Get Turkoglu?*



> LAS VEGAS - The Suns are on the verge of acquiring forwards Hedo Turkoglu and Josh Childress, swiftly rebounding from the loss of Amar'e Stoudemire with two quality impact players.
> 
> The Suns would send guard Leandro Barbosa to Toronto for Turkoglu, a 6-foot-10 Turkish forward with versatile skills to shoot from long range and be a playmaker.
> 
> ...


Weak


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Luke is basically untradeable right now anyway. He cant stay healthy and is overpaid for when he is healthy. Sasha has a shot at getting moved because his deal is expiring. Turk wants to play, not come off the bench. The guy is a whinner anyway.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're not gonna move Sasha for a longer contract they wanna go cheap I don't expect anything other than a Fish return.


----------

